# Yamaha T8 / T9.9 Outboards



## misterclean1010 (Apr 7, 2007)

I was hoping to get some positve/negative feedback on the T-8 / T-9.9 Longshaft 4 strokers. I am getting ready to purchase a motor and was leaning towards the 9.9 Bigfoots and been leary. Checking prices, the T-8 costs about the same as the Mercury 9.9 Bigfoots. Just dont want to buy an undersized kicker motor for my 221 Islander. Anyone have any suggestions of good places to buy a Yammy. Thanks to everyones input.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought the T 8 on my new boat from the Sportfisherman Center in Muskegon. They are a Yamaha and Mercury dealer so you could get the pros and cons from a dealer that services both. I was very happy with them. Good luck...

Paul C


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I think the T8 is the best kicker you can get.. I have owned 2 of them and I would not trade it for any other kicker. The Big Foot is a real good motor also but the T8 is just one of those motors that hits the sweet spot! They run great, there quiet as can be and I'm telling ya they attract fish to your boat!:evilsmile I like the extra long handle and the shifter is on the handle about mid way up and that makes it easer to reach. 
I have heard good and bad about the T9.9. I guess it has an auto choke and sometimes requires some adjustment to get it to start easy when cold. I also think that the T8 has a better throttle response than the Big Foot. If you can get them for the same price I would go with the Yamaha but most of the time the Big Foot is quite a bit cheeper.

Don't think you need the extra 1.9. you Islander has a non planing max speed just like every hull made. The 8 will get you close to it and the 9.9 will not get you much more. I would guess you will get to around 6 mph at wot with an 8 and your max non planing speed is prob around 7 - 7.5. It would take a much larger motor to get you past that. My boat hull is about 3400 and loaded ist over 5000 and I can get to about 5.3 at wot.


----------



## Baydawg (Apr 1, 2005)

I purchased a t8 this year and put around 100 hours on it. It runs great and starts easily...just not real good in the cold. It still starts everytime, just a little harder.


----------



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've Had A T8 For 4 Years On Two Of My Lunds. It Is Know On My Pro V And It Is The Best Purchase I Could Have Ever Made. Bullet Proof Motor That Runs Like A Sewing Machine. So Quite, You Don't Even Hear It Running. I Got Mine Thru Jeff At The Sportfisherman Center In Muskegon. Good People, Staight Shooters.


----------



## Gordy (Sep 10, 2003)

I bought a T8 last year at Cabelas when they had a sale. It's a great motor. Starts easily, real quiet, very reliable so far. The electric start/power tilt are awful nice too.


----------

